# Think I like WorldMark!



## CanadaGuyEh (Mar 29, 2019)

I own 14,000 Hilton annual points so I am used to this style.  Seems like WorldMark works the same - but better some have told me.    Hilton is good - but not enough locations if travel a lot.  

Worldmark - first off - are you happy with them?

Woldmark - is there a PDF link that shows point cost per week for each location?

Worldmark - do I have my buying resale math right?   

Points are around $0.35 each to buy them?  

Maintenance yearly is based on number of points - think would get 30,000 so $2,000 per year?

Is there a yearly club fee - maybe $299 or ?

Is there fees to be book each time?

Should I buy or do some rent their WorldMark points out for not much more than I would pay?

Lastly - if you want to stay at regular Wyndham resort - these points convert to those or do they show you the point cost based on Worldmark points?  (asking since a 2 bedroom is 262,000 Wyndham points and only 12,000 Worldmark points.

Know any good resellers that you can recommend?


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 30, 2019)

We have belonged to WMTC since August 2002. In fact we bought our first Account together before we were married. We have greatly enjoyed WMTC. We have traveled to Fiji, Vancouver BC, Victoria BC, Mexico, Hawaii, and all over the USA. Because we have a large number of Developer Credits/Points we have made  3 trips Down Under.

You can go to www.worldmarktheclub.com. At the bottom of the page without signing on (have to be a member) go to Sitemap. You can scroll through and find each Resort. Click on it and it will bring up that Resort's Web Page. You can then see the Points by Room Size and Season.

I believe people have posted the Link to the Directory, which will list each Resort and the cost by size of room and season.

Resell Points can be anywhere from .20 to .35.

There is a posting on this section that list the current MF. Also MF are set in 2,500 blocks. So without looking up the exact breakout numbers a person owning 10,000 Points would pay less than a person owning 10,001. So you want to own right at the top bracket.

There is a fee per account. This is included in the MF.

There is no Booking Fee.

You get 1 HKC from 1 to 19,999 Points. At 20,000 you get a 2nd HKC, then a 3rd at 30,000 Points and so on.

You get 1 GC from 1 to 10,000 Points. It is 1 free GC for every 10,000 or part there of.

Point rental is from a low of 5.5 to 8.0. You have to have a WMTC Account to rent Points.

WMTC Members can stay at most Wyndham Resorts through Club Pass. But you can only use Developer purchased Points. The conversion from Wyndham Points to WMTC Points is about 16/20 to 1.

Accounts are for sale on EBAY and at www.wmowners.com/forum.


----------



## K2Quick (Mar 31, 2019)

Geist gave you pretty much all the useful basics you need.  Make sure you heed the last bit of advice and go over to www.wmowners.com/forum where there's a whole heap of information to wade through.

A couple other tidbits to add:
* Worldmark isn't on the same level of quality as what you're used to from HGVC.  The WM resorts are clean and well kept, but just expect 2* or 3* accomodations and not 4* accomodations.
* Maintenance are capped at 5% annual increases, but they have gone up exactly 5% each of the last five years.  Hopefully we get to a point where the increases are in line with the overall rate of inflation, but the 5% increases are what we kind of expect each year.

Generally speaking, though, I'm a satisfied owner. I like that there are locations scattered all over the west and WM trades very well on external exchanges.


----------



## sparty (Apr 1, 2019)

I think it's worth mentioning the unbelievable degree of flexibility with regards to reservations.  This is fantastic.

Example: I just got back today from Phoenix.  My original plan was to go to Austin to attend the new race at COTA March 24. I reserved a WM-Austin March week way back in Sep 2019 when Indy Car announced they were adding the race.  However I changed my mind late since I have been going to Austin so much for work and staying at WM-Austin each time I go (always reserve 1-2 weeks before I actually go).  So I decided a few weeks before my Austin trip  I would rather go to Phoenix instead and canceled Austin - all credits/money returned.

Looked at Phoenix but there were only fragmented days.. Started stitching and reserving days as they became available and also put in  a very late waitlist request which I only got 1 night from.  About a week before we left I had all but 1 missing night - so I reserved 1 night  at  Rancho Vistoso and then figured would come back to Phoenix.    However last second the missing night came available so I late (penalty canceled) Rancho Vistoso and stayed at Phoenix.. Ended up getting my late cancel credits and money back because the night got picked up.  Then I changed my mind again, chopped an end night off of Phoenix and went to Palm Springs to stay in a 3 bedroom on the top floor. Was fabulous.  

Summary: My  "late" canceled Austin trip which turned into  my unplanned last second driving trip ended up being this:
Night 1: 3 Bedroom Chalet at Running Y
Night 2: Palm Springs 2 bedroom 
Night 3-5: Phoenix South Mountain 2 bedroom 
Night 6: Palm Springs 3 bedroom top floor 
Night 7: Running Y 2 bedroom

Now the cautionary side. WM does not have the same consistency of Marriott.  I wouldn't summarize WM as just being slightly less fancy, some of the resorts need some serious help! I stayed last second in FLL and was really disappointed.  In OR - Newport I am not very high on either - won't stay.  And what I didn't mention on my trip above was that I reserved and thought about staying at Palm Springs-Plaza Resort.  The nice WM lady called me and said "we would like to let you know we're working on the HVAC system during your stay".  Since I was already in the area I popped over to have a look-see.  "Working" on the HVAC system was an understatement - the system was completely  gutted and a new one was being installed- there was no AC at all and it was ~90 each day. The Plaza didn't look very nice either so I canceled under the standard cancelation time and stayed downtown WM Palm Springs which was fantastic.  So be careful - don't assume all resorts are of the same quality - some are way better than you would ever expect (Austin, Palm Springs, Running Y, South Mountain, many more) and others are not so hot (FLL, Newport, Plaza Resort), and some are in the middle - WM quality is very inconsistent.


----------



## geist1223 (Apr 1, 2019)

The problem with Newport is that WMTC only owns a set number of weeks (not specific units) and has little to no control over the maintenance and updates. So while we live in Salem and love the Oregon Coast we never stay there.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2019)

geist1223 said:


> The problem with Newport is that WMTC only owns a set number of weeks (not specific units) and has little to no control over the maintenance and updates. So while we live in Salem and love the Oregon Coast we never stay there.



Do you think this is why WM Depoe Bay is so hard to book? People who might stay in Newport are opting to stay there instead?

Dave


----------



## ecwinch (Apr 1, 2019)

DaveNW said:


> Do you think this is why WM Depoe Bay is so hard to book? People who might stay in Newport are opting to stay there instead?
> 
> Dave


In part, but more so is a huge difference in views. At Depoe Bay every unit is ocean view as the resort parallels the shoreline. Schooners Landing is a typical stacked/deep lot resort - where the front units have good ocean views and the back units have peekaboo or no ocean view. Somewhat like KBV.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2019)

ecwinch said:


> In part, but more so is a huge difference in views. At Depoe Bay every unit is ocean view as the resort parallels the shoreline. Schooners Landing is a typical stacked/deep lot resort - where the front units have good ocean views and the back units have peekaboo or no ocean view. Somewhat like KBV.



I remember how Schooner Landing was laid out.  I owned a Week there years back, and dropped by to see the place during a coastal trip before ever booking it. The parking lot slippage at the time was rather concerning, and I sold my week soon after. The buildings looked to be nice, but the land issues were a deal-breaker for me.

Dave


----------

